# Problème config Apple TV - Help



## Winnitou (12 Avril 2010)

Bjr

J'ai configuré mon Apple TV en éthernet et quand je me mets sur la  source (HDMI1) de mon téléviseur (Samsung) celle-ci n'arrive pas à capter le signal ! J'ai également essayé de changer la résolution de 7?? à 1080 , mais également sans succès . 
Quand je me mets en mode 'reset' (menu et 6sec. - sur ma télécommande) j'arrive à me connecter via la fonction 'redemarrer' et tout marche parfaitement - musique, photos etc qui ont été 100% copiées de mon PC.

Quelqu'un a une idée ce qui se passe ?


----------



## icopalermo (16 Avril 2010)

Sur certains téléviseurs il faut "activer" le(s) port(s) HDMI et ce, même si tout est branché correctement. 
Pour mon téléviseur (un Plasma Pioneer) c'est : Menu/Option/Configuration/HDMI. 

Essaye de voir si tu as une option similaire sur ton téléviseur, relative aux ports HDMI et fais-nous savoir.
Amicalement.


----------

